# Victor Sinclair Bohemian brazilian maduro Cigar Review - Oscuro Toro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is an Oscuro wrapper bought from Cigars Int. in a ten pack of ten differant cigars. Victor Sinclar makes about a gazillion types of cigars, Im...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Bohemian brazilian maduro Cigar Review - Oscuro Toro


----------

